# Héberger des vidéos sur iCloud Drive



## PJG (12 Septembre 2018)

Bonjour,
j'ai actuellement un site chez Free qui commence à saturer en vidéos.
Une page perso c'est 10Go, moi je dépasse et j'ai eu récemment un message de mon FAI me disant pour je ralentissais leurs serveurs. 
Je voudrais héberger toutes mes vidéos ailleurs, mais où ?
J'ai testé sur *iCloud Drive, *il me faut juste une adresse que je colle dans un fragment HTML.
Pas simple de trouver l'adresse pour créer le lien.
Je colle l'adresse ici > http://www.supportduweb.com/flv-pla...4-gratuit-mettre-des-videos-sur-son-site.html.
Merci de me renseigner.


----------



## peyret (12 Septembre 2018)

YouTube......


----------



## PJG (12 Septembre 2018)

Pour avoir les films coupés par une pub de serviette hygiénique, non merci, j'ai déjà donné.


----------



## Nouvoul (12 Septembre 2018)

J'utilise Vimeo, version non Pro, depuis des années, ça me convient; pas gratuit mais ± 50€/an c'est accessible.
Autre avantage c'est que le partage se fait directement depuis iMovie, FCPX et autres logiciels de montage.


----------



## PJG (12 Septembre 2018)

Ce que je recherche, c'est un hébergeur simple, je ne veux pas de lecteur.
Je viens de tester Vimeo pour 30 jours, je ne trouve même pas comment effacer ma vidéo. 
Je vais continuer à rechercher l'hébergeur idéal. 

*Edit: *c'est bon, j'ai trouvé comment effacer ma vidéo.


----------



## PJG (14 Septembre 2018)

Je veux bien utiliser d'iCloud Drive pour héberger mes vidéos, mais est ce que c'est vraiment ce qu'il me faut ?
Je dois juste insérer deux adresses (image et video) et coller le tout dans un fragment HTML.


```
<video poster="http://......free.fr//images/Quebec1.jpg" controls="controls" width="640" height="360">
<source src="http://......free.fr//videos/Quebec1.mp4" type="video/mp4" />
<object type="application/x-shockwave-flash" data="dewtube.swf" width="640" height="360"> <paramname="movie" value="dewtube.swf" /> <paramname="allowFullScreen" value="true" /> <paramname="wmode" value="transparent" /> </object>
</video>
```


----------



## PJG (14 Septembre 2018)

Si j'ai bien tout compris, je suis obligé de lancer la vidéo à partir d'iCloud Drive (https://www.icloud.com) qui se trouve dans un dossier que j'ai créé pour récupérer l'adresse de celle-ci.












Tout fonctionne, mais je croyais récupérer l'adresse plus facilement, comme sur Dropbox (Copier le lien Dropbox).


----------



## PJG (14 Septembre 2018)

PJG a dit:


> Tout fonctionne, mais je croyais récupérer l'adresse plus facilement, comme sur Dropbox (Copier le lien Dropbox).


Ben non, ça ne fonctionne pas. 
Message sur la page.
*Erreur: La vidéo n'a pas été trouvée.*


----------



## PJG (22 Novembre 2018)

Toujours pas d'idée pour héberger mes vidéos (payant bien sûr) ?
*Rappel: "Je dois juste insérer deux adresses (image et video) et coller le tout dans un fragment HTML*.*"*
Ce que je fais déjà avec mes vidéos hébergées chez Free.


----------



## PJG (7 Octobre 2019)

Je ne vois plus qu'un *NAS* pour résoudre mon problème d'hébergement. 
Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Sdelabonnement (7 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
HS : j’ai une question concernant les vidéos FaceTime lors des appels téléphoniques. Sont elles stockées sur les serveurs Apple ? 
Merci de m’éclairer sur ce sujet. 
Car si les vidéos FaceTime sont stockées sur les serveurs Apple, je n’utiliserai plus ce service.


----------



## PJG (7 Octobre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Bonjour,
> *HS *: j’ai une question concernant les vidéos FaceTime lors des appels téléphoniques.


Bonjour,
tu aurais pu poser ta question sur une autre rubrique.


----------



## les_innommables66 (7 Octobre 2019)

Sdelabonnement a dit:


> Bonjour,
> HS : j’ai une question concernant les vidéos FaceTime lors des appels téléphoniques. Sont elles stockées sur les serveurs Apple ?
> Merci de m’éclairer sur ce sujet.
> Car si les vidéos FaceTime sont stockées sur les serveurs Apple, je n’utiliserai plus ce service.



Bonsoir,

Sur cette page :

_Apple peut enregistrer et stocker des informations concernant vos appels FaceTime, comme les personnes invitées à rejoindre un appel, ainsi que les configurations réseau de votre appareil, et conserver ces informations jusqu’à 30 jours. Apple ne consigne pas si vos appels ont abouti et ne peut pas accéder à leur contenu._
Cordialement
Nicolas


----------



## Sdelabonnement (8 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour Nicolas,
Merci pour ta réponse. Mais je trouve la formulation vague et cela ne semble pas exclure le stockage des vidéos (même si elles sont chiffrées). 
Cordialement


----------



## PJG (8 Octobre 2019)

Comment polluer ma discussion. 
Merci les gars.


----------



## PJG (20 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Comment polluer ma discussion.
> Merci les gars.


Bonjour,
 je reviens vers vous pour essayer de comprendre si ce que je veux faire est bien réalisable. 
Je reprends depuis le début.
J'ai créé un dossier "Vidéos" sur iCloud.com > iCloud Drive. 
Dans ce dossier, j'ai glissé une vidéo. 
Pour récupérer le lien, je lance le fichier depuis le dossier "Vidéos".
J'obtiens un très long lien.
Exemple: https://cvws.icloud-content.com/.................................................
Je copie ce lien pour le coller entre cette ligne. 
<video controls src="....................................">I</video>
*Ma question: *Est ce que je dois cocher "iCloud Drive" ici "Préférences Système" > "Identifiant Apple" ? 
J'ai comme l'impression qu'en cochant cette case, je vais me retrouver dans la même situation qu’ici.


----------



## PJG (21 Janvier 2020)

Hier c'était bon et ce matin, rien sur mon site. 
Moi qui pensais avoir trouvé une solution pour héberger et diffuser mes vidéos, c'est raté.


----------



## edenpulse (21 Janvier 2020)

Sinon simplement aller sur un hébergeur classique type OVH?


----------



## PJG (21 Janvier 2020)

edenpulse a dit:


> Sinon simplement aller sur un hébergeur classique type OVH?


J'ai déjà regardé, mais pourquoi pas... Merci edenpulse.
*Edit:* Ce n'est pas donné, c'est juste pour un site familial.  
Pour le moment, je joue avec mes pages perso Free. 
Quand je dépasse 10Go (c'est la capacité d'une page perso de Free), je change de page.
Je possède plusieurs hébergements chez Free. 
Pour le moment, celle que j'utilise dépasse les 12Go (c'est trop)et je ne voudrais pas me faire taper sur le doigts.


----------



## PJG (21 Janvier 2020)

Je viens de comprendre une chose... c'est qu'il est impossible de publier une vidéo, en intégrant le lien dans une ligne de code. 
Je viens de vérifier, chaque fois que je lance la vidéo depuis mon dossier "Vidéos" d'iCloud Drive (iCloud.com) au bout d'un certain temps, l'adresse change.
Voilà pourquoi ça ne peut pas fonctionner en intégrant le lien sur mon site. 
Dommage, il faut que je retourne à la pêche d'un hébergeur de vidéos.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Janvier 2020)

Salut @PJG 
As-tu déjà essayé MédiaFire ??


----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2020)

Je n'ai rien trouvé pour Mac. 
*Edit: *J'ai une page avec une fenêtre , je teste.
Est ce que tu utilises le service de MediaFire ?
Je viens de déposer une vidéo sur la fameuse fenêtre.
J'obtiens un lien, qui ne me donne pas la possibilité de visualiser la vidéo. 
Le lien me revoit vers une autre page pour un téléchargement du fichier. 
C'est donc un stockage de fichier et non un serveur comme Free.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Janvier 2020)

Oui tu as raison j'avais cette option mais dans la version Pro


----------



## edenpulse (22 Janvier 2020)

Sinon tout simplement : https://www.ovh.com/fr/hebergement-web/hebergement-perso.xml
100go ça devrait suffire non?


----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2020)

Oui, 100Go c'est largement suffisant. 
Reste maintenant le choix de continuer mon site sur iWeb ou le refaire complètement sur Sparkle.
Je ne suis pas obligé de choisir un nom de domaine ?
Il faut que je sois sûr de pouvoir récupérer le lien des vidéos pour les insérer sur une page.
Grâce à vous, j'avance.
Merci.

Regardez ici aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Janvier 2020)

Tu dis avoir un site perso chez free (en html et css je supose) alors pourquoi de pas l'importer direct chez OVH ??


----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Tu dis avoir un site perso chez free (en html et css je supose) alors pourquoi de pas l'importer direct chez OVH ??


Oui je peux faire ça, mais je me demandais si je devais créer un nom de domaine compris dans le forfait.
Je peux effectivement garder l'adresse chez Free.
*Edit:*
Dans un premier temps, je dois héberger toutes mes vidéos chez OVH.
Les avoir au même endroit, c'est beaucoup mieux. 
Ensuite reprendre mon site sous iWeb pour modifier le lien de celles-ci. 
J'aurai le temps de le refaire avec Sparkle en gardant la même adresse (celle de Free). 
On avance, on avance.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (22 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> mais je me demandais si je devais créer un nom de domaine compris dans le forfait


De toute façon, tu auras un Nom de domaine par défaut, car c'est par l'adresse de ce nom que tu accéderas a son contenu


----------



## PJG (22 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> De toute façon, tu auras un Nom de domaine par défaut, car c'est par l'adresse de ce nom que tu accéderas a son contenu


Ok, merci.
Le viens de regarder pour éventuellement prendre un forfait chez OVH, mais ce n'est pas très clair. 
Combien pour la première année et ensuite...


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (23 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> Combien pour la première année et ensuite...


C’est une offre promotionnelle sur une durée d’un an à 1,99ht/mois, à la date anniversaire du renouvellement tu passeras à 2,99ht/mois (si cette offre n’a pas augmentée d’ici là).


----------



## PJG (28 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour, 
c'est bon, j'ai mon forfait 100Go chez OVH.


----------



## Deleted member 1108206 (28 Janvier 2020)

PJG a dit:


> c'est bon, j'ai mon forfait 100Go chez OVH.


Cool, tu as de quoi faire


----------



## PJG (28 Janvier 2020)

Diablo76 a dit:


> Cool, tu as de quoi faire


Oui, pour le moment j'arrive à héberger mes vidéos. 
Mais j'ai un autre problème ici.


----------

